# Rebic colpo allo stomaco durante il torello.DA



## admin (1 Maggio 2022)

DAZN: Rebic ha preso un colpo durante il torello pre Milan Fiorentina. Ha smesso di allenarsi ma non dovrebbe essere nulla di grave.


----------



## sion (1 Maggio 2022)

ma non so se e' una barzelletta giuro


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> DAZN: Rebic ha preso un colpo durante il torello pre Milan Fiorentina. Ha smesso di allenarsi ma non dovrebbe essere nulla di grave.


Vabbè non ho parole.
Un colpo allo stomaco e come? Con il pallone?
Mamma mia che rottame sto qua.


----------



## Gamma (1 Maggio 2022)

...

Non ho più parole per il modo in cui ci facciamo del male da soli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

E beh,wrestling time !
L'hanno preso a pugni allo stomaco ?


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> DAZN: Rebic ha preso un colpo durante il torello pre Milan Fiorentina. Ha smesso di allenarsi ma non dovrebbe essere nulla di grave.


Non fare scherzi ante.


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> DAZN: Rebic ha preso un colpo durante il torello pre Milan Fiorentina. Ha smesso di allenarsi ma non dovrebbe essere nulla di grave.


Assurdo


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> DAZN: Rebic ha preso un colpo durante il torello pre Milan Fiorentina. Ha smesso di allenarsi ma non dovrebbe essere nulla di grave.


Entra e segna oggi. Forza Ante.


----------



## Kayl (1 Maggio 2022)

non è che gli è venuto da andare al cesso?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Maggio 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> ma non so se e' una barzelletta giuro


Hahaha


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Entra e segna oggi. Forza Ante.


Lo penso anch'io


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Maggio 2022)

Questo c'ha meno voglia di vivere di me il lunedì mattina


----------



## UDG (1 Maggio 2022)

Si è beccato la Spear di Edge


----------



## Goro (1 Maggio 2022)

Dai non può essere la verità questa


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Maggio 2022)

Fallo entrare che con il mal di pancia e 100 volte meglio di diaz


----------

